

Vines are 5.5 seconds too long - twak
http://twak.blogspot.ch/2013/04/vines-are-55-seconds-too-long.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm not sure why you think your personal preference is optimal in any way. I
hated the short clips on your holiday video, and couldn't help thinking that
the actual problem here was your (stated) inability to hold a camera steady. I
like vine's 6-second clips OK, because that's long enough for one complex shot
or 2/3 simple ones. Films and TV often use much shorter shots, but doing so
involves preparatory context-building.

Short shots without context are just confusing and frustrating because there's
no prior context or established line of action (for example someone on screen
left fires a gun pointing to the right, cut to someone being hit on screen
right - part of the art of film is to lead the eye around the screen smoothly
from shot to shot).

